# CNY Snow!!!



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Look at the driveway it was plowed at 5am this morring and looks like it mite need to be plowed tonight.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Look at this bank its just from today!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lucky dog. why isnt the plow on the truck?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, but why is the blade off the truck? It works better with it on...jk


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

my mom had to drive the truck today as my dad had to take her car,


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Not Any More!

Need some FF LoL


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Screw the plowing, I want to ride the snowmobile.  Cool pics....


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pictures....i wish we had piles like that arounf here


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Well they only lasted a few days. snow already gone!, just in some spots.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Where are you located in NY?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

DareDog;677232 said:


> Well they only lasted a few days. snow already gone!, just in some spots.


time to trim the beaver off that sled!!!!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

csx5197;678166 said:


> Where are you located in NY?


Oneida(30 miles from syracuse) but reallly live in sherrill.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

LawnProLandscapes;678180 said:


> time to trim the beaver off that sled!!!!


Ha, mite keep it on as u dont see many with it on. every one shaves them


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Can't wait till we get some of that here!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

DareDog;678717 said:


> Ha, mite keep it on as u dont see many with it on. every one shaves them


so....fill me in,...what's part is the beaver?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sjosephlawncare;682161 said:


> so....fill me in,...what's part is the beaver?


The big flap on back. Oh, nice sled DareDog.


----------

